# Species tulips



## Wendy (Apr 15, 2017)

I love species tulips. They come up earlier than hybrids and, to me, are much more attractive and interesting that the tall stemmed hybrids. Here are a couple that are open now. A few new ones coming that I will add when they open. I can't remember the names but they'll be easy to look up.

















And Gregory enjoying the sun....


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice! I've been in love with tulips for about as long as I can remember.

My kitty likes to walk on a harness as well.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2017)

I've never cared for the hybrids much. Are these tulips
perennials? The colors are quite vivid. I might have to add some of these to my perennial beds if they come back
every year. They would be a great addition to my daffs.
Are these best planted in the fall?

Gregory gets more beautiful every time I see him...and more
dignified!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes they are perennials Angela. They multiply every year. I love the vivid colour too. Here's a website for various tulip species... http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/species-tulips

I plant mine late September/early October. 

Gregory says thank you!


----------



## naoki (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice! Something I miss in Alaska is spring bulbs, especially Tulips. 2 years ago, I discovered that there are cold-hardy Tulipa species, and I started to grow Tulipa tarda. It went through the first winter of zone 2 and flowered last spring, and I'm waiting if it is going to come back this year. We are still covered under snow even though it has been very nice Alsakan spring.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh nice! I have tarda as well. It's the only one I remember the name as it's my favourite. The buds are showing on them now and should be open soon. I do hope yours come up again. They're lovely. Please post photos.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2017)

I never knew they looked like that. thanks.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2017)

They are so much more interesting, and longer flowering, than most hybrid tulips. 

Here is a better link...... http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/988#b

PS.....Lanmark, don't people give the strangest looks and comments to see a cat on a leash? They don't realize cats are safer and happier that way. Three of ours don't mind the leash. Sanchez (our adopted feral kitten) has decided he's TERRIFIED of going outside. That's just fine with us too. He's content to sleep in a sunny window and watch the world go by.


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh good, I always buy bulbs from White Flower. I'll have
to look up these perennial tulips. Thank you!


----------



## Don I (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice. Mine aren't flowering yet.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice. Digging on that stubby multi petaled form of C. humilis.

I love species tulips. I've had good success with C. hageri and C. clusiana in this hot climate (similar to Charlestown, SC), but I can't get C. tarda to even flower ONCE well, so I gave up on that one. Too bad cause it's a beauty.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 23, 2017)

A couple more that have just opened....


----------



## Wendy (Apr 23, 2017)

And Pasque flowers...


----------



## Don I (Apr 23, 2017)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2017)

Wendy, you're going to have the new place ship-shape and
looking beautiful in no time. BTW, that's really evil to
put out Opuntia as a kid deterrent. LOL! ;>)

Did the magnolia make it through the winter? I hope to
see photos when it blooms.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 25, 2017)

I really enjoy our gardens here. So many wonderful plants to grow! The Cyps are coming up now as well. Can't wait to see if they have flowers. Yes the Magnolia is fine. It's covered in buds. It blooms a little later up here but should be very soon. I know the buds are swelling. I love spring...so much life everywhere!

Angela have you ordered species tulips? :evil:


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm still comparison shopping for the specific ones I want
and I've forgotten the name and where I found it on the
internet. It looks a great deal like tarda, but the petals
are a lovely lavender with the yellow center.

Watch out about getting old Wendy. Can't remember a
damn thing anymore.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 26, 2017)

We also grow quite a few tulips here, the species are about to fade now (at least the earliest). The best location seems to be in the ground under some maple trees here also some of the hybrids do very well. Particularly the Darwin hybrids seem to naturalise well. we have planted some hundreds of 'Apeldoorn' and they seem to thrive since they come back every year since planting (must be ten years ago now?)
This Picture is from early May 2015.


free pic
Tulips come from regions with moisture during spring and drought during summer so the location under decidious trees is perfect. Our climate is almost too moist for tulips, but as the trees provide the dryness that is needed during summer (both shelter and sucking up water) this location becomes almost perfect. Shadow is not a problem either since once the leaves are on the trees, the tulips starts to wither. And since the tulips dry and disappear within a couple of months, grass - or rather weeds, grass do not grow well undr the trees- is mown with the rest of the lawn.


free pic
Here are two of our three black cats as well. They are 'hired assasins' since we regularly have a problem with rodents, particularly mice - every 3 years or so, coming in the house, eating fruit, destroying anything a big problem actually.
The green stuff is a rather stiff birds net that originally inteded to keep birds of berries, but I have found out that used this way it also deters deers. Guess its a bit scary, since it moves in the wind.


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2017)

That kind of tulip is a one year wonder here. The next year
is only foliage. Your tulip garden looks wonderful. I've been reading reviews of the perennial tulips and many reviews complained of chipmunks destroying the plants before they even have a chance to bloom. Living in the
woods as we do, I suspect tulips wouldn't have a chance
with grazing deer and hundreds of chipmunks...and squirrels.

Beautiful and magic black cats you have there.


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2017)

Wendy - Those look great. what are the last two on post # 12 .One is white trim with purple center. The other is white trim with yellow center


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2017)

I wondered about the white/purple too. It's stunning.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 29, 2017)

The white/yellow is Tulipa tarda. I can't remember the other one. It didn't bloom last year so I was surprised to see it this spring. I had planted lots of them....I guess only one survived the squirrels. I'll be looking for it again this fall to plant more. It's spectacular.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 29, 2017)

Bjorn....those are beautiful! I wish our hybrid tulips looked so lovely. Your cats are gorgeous too! :clap:


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 30, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Bjorn....those are beautiful! I wish our hybrid tulips looked so lovely. Your cats are gorgeous too! :clap:



Thanks, Wendy, I'll tell the cats just rember that tulips want moist spring and dry summers. The latter can be accomplished by using decidious trees. The tolerance level of the hybrids vary tremendously, but the so-called Darwin hybrids are ptobably the easiest. Like my Aapeldoorn in the pictures.


----------

